# Voop rack



## Alex (4/10/14)

Read comments here...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

Lol classic. Maybe we should build 1 with a fold up shelf so one can build their coils while doing their job as well

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (4/10/14)

I'm 1st in line!!! I need one of those 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

No wonder why smokers think we are crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

